# Best Screen Wash at the moment



## bogbloke (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

What screen wash you all using at the moment? I've just ran out of mine and need to get some new stuff.

Ideally safe on wax and also work on xenon head light jets and safe on the lenses.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Sonax for me. Cant remember which version though, its in the blue bottle.

Just checked its clear view nano&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i use this http://www.halfords.com/motoring/en.../halfords--10-concentrate-screenwash-5l-berry and have no problems with it diluted at 1:4 i haven't noticed any issues on it affecting my LSP or my glass sealant plus it smells nice too  i know it's not for everyone's taste but it works for me without any trouble and is readily available!


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Can't go wrong with Sonax nano;
Although autoglym and normfest (from ECP) are worth a shout too


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i use this http://www.halfords.com/motoring/en.../halfords--10-concentrate-screenwash-5l-berry and have no problems with it diluted at 1:4 i haven't noticed any issues on it affecting my LSP or my glass sealant plus it smells nice too  i know it's not for everyone's taste but it works for me without any trouble and is readily available!


I use that too, I cant fault it either.

When I got it I thought I didn't really want a 'fancy-pants' scented screen wash, but it does smell really nice actually


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Asda concentrate, maybe I'm not as fussy..

I've not seen it damage my headlights, and I'd rather see where I'm going than worry about it "degrading wax"


----------



## bogbloke (Apr 10, 2008)

Cool, will check these out. How are the freeze rating on all these mentioned? Especially the halfords stuff and autoglym stuff. Do they freeze easily?

Also how does the ready mixed halfords stuff compare to the concentrated berry stuff above?


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

From memory halfords do a few different ones now. I had halfords (the not sure which) in over winter and had no trouble at all with it freezing . I'm thinking of trying Sonax nano next after reading good things about it.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have always bought concentrate and dilute it as needed.

So stronger for extra bite in winter and add more water in summer as it only really has dust to deal with.

Halfords own brand concentrate has always worked for me, although i know from experience that VW's own brand is good, as it Autoglym screen wash.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

My choice Use it all the time
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...me-clear-view-nano-concentrate/prod_1188.html


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

autoglym with free shipping 
http://www.autoglym-online.co.uk/shop/autoglym-ultimate-screenwash/


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i use this http://www.halfords.com/motoring/en.../halfords--10-concentrate-screenwash-5l-berry and have no problems with it diluted at 1:4 i haven't noticed any issues on it affecting my LSP or my glass sealant plus it smells nice too  i know it's not for everyone's taste but it works for me without any trouble and is readily available!


I went to get it a while ago and it was 2 for the price of one, so now I'v got loads


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Autosmart Clearview has been fine for the last couple of years in my 'fleet':thumb:

cheers

Chris


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

camerashy said:


> My choice Use it all the time
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...me-clear-view-nano-concentrate/prod_1188.html


This question was posted not so long back and in my opinion this is the winner! I gave Imram a nudge and he forgot he had a big bundle of this. Now on his website also! :thumb:

http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...ar-view-1-100-concentrate-nanopro-250-ml.html


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> autoglym with free shipping
> http://www.autoglym-online.co.uk/shop/autoglym-ultimate-screenwash/


Just started using this, very impressive.


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

MadOnVaux! said:


> I use that too, I cant fault it either.
> 
> When I got it I thought I didn't really want a 'fancy-pants' scented screen wash, but it does smell really nice actually


Plus 1 for the Halfords,tried loads and this is great!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Autoglym, bought 5 litres and its lasting ages and it's also really good.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Another vote for Halfords berry concentrate. As above, use a stronger mix in winter, lighter mix in summer. Never had an issue with freezing and doesn't seem to degrade my screen coating.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Harry_p said:


> Another vote for Halfords berry concentrate. As above, use a stronger mix in winter, lighter mix in summer. Never had an issue with freezing and doesn't seem to degrade my screen coating.


Plus one:thumb:


----------



## Tiffviz (Sep 11, 2016)

Autoglym from the local rep!!


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Wilco said:


> Sonax for me. Cant remember which version though, its in the blue bottle.
> 
> Just checked its clear view nano👍


Likewise, i previously used the halfords concentrated stuff, but now use Sonax Clear View Nano, which is so much better. Comes in a handy bottle to measure your dilution ratio.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I use the stuff from lidl. I'm certain that's it's sonax inside.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Currently using Autoglym, I reckon it's pretty good, but I've got Prestone screenwash to use once it's done, not sure if it's any good!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

ah234 said:


> Can't go wrong with Sonax nano;
> Although autoglym and normfest (from ECP) are worth a shout too


I like the Normfest stuff from ECP. Suitable for fan-type nozzles, doesn't smear and is good value for money. Undiluted it's good for -70c.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Sonax does a very quality screenwash,go for it.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

It's a pity ECP doesn't stock the Sonax screenwash, is there a good alternative stockist?


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Del-GTi said:


> I like the Normfest stuff from ECP. Suitable for fan-type nozzles, doesn't smear and is good value for money. Undiluted it's good for -70c.


Double checked the bottle and it's good on headlights too, I dilute it 2 parts water for winter- for the price it's great


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

bogbloke said:


> Cool, will check these out. How are the freeze rating on all these mentioned? Especially the halfords stuff and autoglym stuff. Do they freeze easily?
> 
> Also how does the ready mixed halfords stuff compare to the concentrated berry stuff above?


i've not changed my mix ratios over winter from 1:4 and we've only had it as cold as -3 so seems to hold up well really :thumb:


----------



## Leupold (Jan 31, 2017)

I've used Halfords in the past with no issues. Also tried Sonax which lasted ages but had no frost protection. Currently using Autoglym and it works well.


----------



## barry75 (Jan 26, 2017)

I use Autoglym as well, find it good no problems


----------



## mbaker (Mar 25, 2013)

I currently have Halfords concentrate in, not the beery one and its fluorescent yellow. Issue I have with it is that it seems to dry into the wiper blades.. .When I wash the car, clean the blabes and leave them "up" above the bonnet, I get drips of fluorescent yellow screen wash colour water coming off them. Seems to degrade performance of the blades till I clean them off too. Will be trying something else as soon as this is used. 
On the plus side, it cleans well and doesn't seem to effect the LSP.


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Sonax Xtreme Clear View Nano for me in the summer as I believe it has no frost protection.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Angel wax clarity is what I am currently using and worth a shout.


----------



## MarkP80 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, I'd never even thought about screenwash. I just grab whatever's cheapest when I'm buying the groceries in Morrisons. I can see I clearly need to get with the programme!


----------



## bogbloke (Apr 10, 2008)

Again thanks for all the suggestions, is the halfords stuff safe on light lenses?


----------



## bogbloke (Apr 10, 2008)

jonnyw59 said:


> Angel wax clarity is what I am currently using and worth a shout.


Does it have good frost protection? Looks good.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

bogbloke said:


> Does it have good frost protection? Looks good.


Yes it does. You can dilute it to suit. I'm using it at 9:1 and have had no issues. Nearly sure from memory it says on the bottle its good to -14, I just can't remember what dilution that's at. But I'm happy with it and it compliments my angelwax H2GO perfectly.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i had clarity screen wash and my windscreen was coated with h2go and it smeared like hell. so i got rid of it


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> i had clarity screen wash and my windscreen was coated with h2go and it smeared like hell. so i got rid of it


Strange, I have had no issues, hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Currently £2.95 from Halfords:

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/en...sh-de-icer/autoglym-ultimate-screenwash-500ml


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2017)

Been using Autoglym for a couple of years now. Good results and never had the jets freeze up, even on the coldest of mornings on the early morning commute. 5 litre trade container is great value.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm just about to start my 3rd Sonax nano 5 litre screen wash bottle. Excellent product, I wouldn't use anything else now


----------



## 46philh (Jan 17, 2018)

Do you mix diluted screen wash with normal tap water or use de-ionised water


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I use filtered water from my water butt


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

JR1982 said:


> I use filtered water from my water butt


does it help with water marks? or is the dirt its wiping/screenwash mean youll never get away without watermarks?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Don’t get any water marks but the dirt from the screen does leave marks, it is easy to wipe off though


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

I just use Adsa screen wash never had an issue, they have not refilled the shelves for ages


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

I must be alone in not using any screenwash at all. I keep my screen very clean and sealed with G1, then I put just plain distilled water (or DI) in bottles. But I also clean my wiper blades very wash with APC and an abrasive 3m dish pad. This combo works and you can be liberal with water.

Screen stays clean and I dont get irritating trails of product residue or water drying marks on car post-squirt, across bonnet and roof. DI/distilled just evaporates without trace.

In summer, I keep both G6 Perfect Glass and ONR in sprayer in car if screen gets hypersplatted, then do a min clean when I stop.

I winter if freezing temp I will add some meths to stop liquid freezing


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I am really like ChipEX aquaphobic screenwash - https://www.chipex.co.uk/shop/care-care/hydrophobic-aquaphobic-rain-repelling-screenwash-1l/


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Halfords Cherry smelling stuff. Really good gear!


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

I’ve always liked the Bmw screenwash. It works well but if I knew who made it for them maybe I could get it cheaper. Maybe it’s sonax? I don’t know. Any ideas folks?


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

Prestone from Tesco or Homebase.. actually gets good reviews too..


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

I've got Halfords cherry can't smell it & it doesn't clean very well either


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I use the sonax screen wash from ecp, normally quite cheap and seems to work well

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Audigeezer23 (Oct 8, 2017)

I use Angelwax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

Angelwax clarity works well in winter and summer


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

what im picking up from this thread is that there is no best screen wash.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

R30 said:


> I've always liked the Bmw screenwash. It works well but if I knew who made it for them maybe I could get it cheaper. Maybe it's sonax? I don't know. Any ideas folks?


You can get 5L for £13 delivered - you won't find it cheaper.

Neat it's down to -63 C, so very dilutable (as you know).

Sonax make the Vauxhall/GM screenwash; don't know who makes it for BMW.


----------

